# Chargriller Duo w/mods



## brianbac3 (Jun 30, 2017)

So I just got a Chargriller Duo with the SFB. Try my first smoke the other day (bacon wrapped chicken breasts) without any mods. I was using a digital thermometer with a probe for the grill and one for the chicken. Considering as soon as I put the chicken on the sky's opened up and it downpoured for hours, the chicken actually came out not bad. Today I made some mods (see pics below). Ordered a baffle plate for $74 from an online smoker store. Sealed all holes with food grade/high heat silicone. Also put a mix of nomex tape and high heat fiberglass rope around lids of smoker box and smoke chamber. Used a rolled up piece of aluminum duct(non galvanized) to extend chimney stack straight down to just above grate level. Last thing to do is put dual thermometers on each side of grate at lid level. Hoping these mods make for a nice consistent smoke temp. Thoughts?













IMG_3077.JPG



__ brianbac3
__ Jun 30, 2017


----------



## brianbac3 (Jun 30, 2017)

IMG_3078.JPG



__ brianbac3
__ Jun 30, 2017


----------



## brianbac3 (Jun 30, 2017)

IMG_3079.JPG



__ brianbac3
__ Jun 30, 2017


----------



## kastur troi (Jul 3, 2017)

Is that plate for a Oklahoma Joe? I did the same thing when I bought my Chargriller offset from Home Depot a decade ago. The plate was 3/16" thick but I still needed a water pan to calm down the temp near the firebox. But my craftsman ship back then was garbage so the build quality of the offset was shoddy (smoke leaked everywhere, even with gaskets).


----------



## nutt (Jul 3, 2017)

I have had my Duo for 6 years, done a few mods. Tried to do a tuning plate myself, looked so simple to do, pain in the butt!! Nothing was successful, been waiting for someone to make something I could buy that would fit my CC and help even out temp's.

Super excited to see someone trying this plate out, I can't wait to see how the temp's are at the SFB opening on one side and what the temp's are on the other side of the CC. I want to buy it but thought I would see how it goes for a few people first before I throw $75 at the problem.

Your mods look good, once you get used to how she smokes you will be pumping out great meat!!!
Just remember this is an art, it's all about experience and learning from what you have done. Of coarse learning from others here on SMF rocks as well!!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## brianbac3 (Jul 5, 2017)

So I just smoked my first set of St.Louis Ribs using the 3-2-1 method. Sorry I didn't take any pics, but a couple of sick kids. The baffle plate helped out a lot in regulating the temp side to side. I did although have a tough time getting the temp up, and I also burned through 2/3 of an 18lb bag of kingsford competition briquettes. Temp would hold a solid 210 easy and climb right back up when spraying down ribs, but wouldn't get much above that. I also removed the stack extension because I felt it was pulling the air to fast out of the chamber and not letting the whole chamber fill with heat. All and all they came out pretty good. I think I could've left them on a little longer than I did because they weren't quite "fall off the bone". The only questions I have is do you think that's a lot of charcoal for that smoke or is that about right? I also throw 2 or 3 hickory chunks to help get the heat up every hour.


----------



## brianbac3 (Jul 5, 2017)

Kastur Troi said:


> Is that plate for a Oklahoma Joe? I did the same thing when I bought my Chargriller offset from Home Depot a decade ago. The plate was 3/16" thick but I still needed a water pan to calm down the temp near the firebox. But my craftsman ship back then was garbage so the build quality of the offset was shoddy (smoke leaked everywhere, even with gaskets).



I believe they make one for it. They had a couple different ones for different models and I believe that was one of them


----------

